# Potamogeton perfoliatus



## biker (Sep 6, 2004)

It could be classified as an easy plant to grow in your aquariums, while some of us here in Taiwan who use soft water to cultivate plants will treat it as a difficult species, because it grows in the water of low temp and medium to high KH.


----------

